# **Airtel/Hutch/Aircel/Orange/BPL/IDEA/Reliance/Spice ThreaD **



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 25, 2007)

hI GUYS,
I really want to start a thread or was expecting someone to open a thread to discuss everyhting about those networks.

This is because of thier recent price hike for the local calls and sms..

I also came across a thread which stated that there is been some price hike in gprs also..

When all seems going well and expecting a price drop from these networks.. isnt it the other way round hapening???

Particularly when these networks have thousands of customer base and all because of their cheaper rates ... which eventually bought them these much customers.. now they r simply using this  innocent customers for thier own profit..

Any comments/News ... please do reply..
thnbks ..hope i will keep this starting thread updated...

this is regarding airtel charging repair charges from customers...

thnks to wide screen for update



> *www.thehindubusinessline.com/2007/09/18/stories/2007091852431000.htm
> 
> New Delhi, Sept. 17 The Telecom Regulatory Authority of India (TRAI) on Monday urged the Government to take urgent policy measures to boost broadband growth in the country including asking BSNL and MTNL to adopt a franchisee model whereby local players can use their copper lines to offer high speed Internet services.
> 
> ...





> Is your service provider lately been charging you extra for rectification or repair of services? If yes, as per a recent Telecom Authourity of India (TRAI) order, you will receive refunds for the said charges.
> 
> In a directive, TRAI has noted that any charges owing to rectification / defects / repair and visiting charges for interruption in mobile services should be borne by the service provider and not the consumer.
> 
> ...


----------



## almighty (Aug 25, 2007)

*Trai Rules :-*




> TELECOM REGULATORY AUTHORITY OF INDIA (TRAI)
> THE AUTHORITY COMMITS ITSELF TO PROTECT THE INTERESTS OF CONSUMERS
> Consumer friendly measures taken by TRAI:
> Tariff related issues:
> ...





> COMMON CHARTER OF TELECOM SERVICES, 2005
> 1. All Service Providers acknowledge the rights of citizens to have a free choice in selecting their Service Providers and agree to promote their services in the best spirit of competition and traditions of service to consumers.
> 2. All Service Providers agree to promote the consumers’ right to education, choice, representation and redress;
> 3. All Service Providers assure that the privacy of their subscribers (not affecting the national security) shall be scrupulously guarded;
> ...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 25, 2007)

WOW

.... thnks...

i didnt really know all these..

thnks again



> All Service Providers assure that the privacy of their subscribers (not affecting the national security) shall be scrupulously guarded;



i dont think they follow this rule...

if this is so how come those unwanted calls keep comming to my phone.. is i t without thier knowledge???


----------



## almighty (Aug 25, 2007)

lauch a complain at
www.core.nic.in
for any issue... 
it wud be nice if some one share detail about the Nodal officers and Appellate officers contacts...
or some other details to reach them easily 

*here am pasting airtel nodal officers contacts:-*



> Delhi
> 9871140070
> nodalofficer.del@airtel.in
> D-181, Okhla Industrial Area, Phase - I, New Delhi - 110 020.
> ...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 25, 2007)

thnks for the link such as core.nic.in.

but wht to complain when all of us and whole india knows about the recent price hike??

they will reply the same thing which they did to TRAI..." since because of our subscriber base is increasing we are charging/hiking the pricees..(closed)"
END OF THE COMPLAINt...

have u placed a complain ..
wht reply did u get???
i would be  nice if u would have got a reply and see wht replied...


----------



## almighty (Aug 25, 2007)

*Reliance Nodal Officers :-*



> :: Reliance IndiaMobile
> Andhra Pradesh Mr.Nandan Babu
> 4th Floor, Munnawar Chambers, Raj Bhavan Road, Somajiguda, Hyderabad
> 500082, Email: nandan.babu@relianceada.com
> ...



For my reliance india mobile calling card issue i registered a complaint at core
and in 10 days my problem get solved 
The issue for which i lauched abt 50+ complaints and 20+ mails to cc and others in six months...


----------



## entrana (Aug 25, 2007)

hey guys i just have 1 question
wasnt hutch bought by vodafone?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 25, 2007)

entrana said:
			
		

> hey guys i just have 1 question
> wasnt hutch bought by vodafone?



this will answer..

*www.theinquirer.net/default.aspx?article=37577


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 25, 2007)

Acc. to me , it shud be in mobile monsters section !  ..but i m not reporting , just suggesting !


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 25, 2007)

but chit chat section ius the most visited and active section than that.. thats y..

more over we all visit chitchat first and then only other section... so thought to put it here ..
more over its a thing to debate,,


----------



## almighty (Aug 25, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> more over its a thing to debate,,


Naveen yaar blackberry already told he is *suggesting* not reporting 
not take it another way


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 25, 2007)

no i meant to speak out loud against these misleading and money minded networks...

for me 100 sms were free at the rate of 1 rupee rental a day few days back..
i message less say bnot even 20 a day ...

but now for each message i havepay a extras 5 paise...
they could have brought down the free sms to 80..
but they didnt coz they knew that many of us out there wont really msg 100/day..
thats why the made it into 5 paise / sms.//.

i dont want to make a foe here ... lets all stand together against this nonsense.,.. thats wht i am saying


----------



## shashank_re (Aug 25, 2007)

In karnataka they have increased the SMS price to 10p!
and u r crying for 5p!?


----------



## alanpaladka (Aug 25, 2007)

Yes. SMS is charged at 10ps for College Special cards in Karnataka. SMS's are free for only new customers. Thats not fair!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 26, 2007)

^^
^^

i didnt know that they raised to 10 paise in karnataka...
very sad indeed...

hope TRAI works fast on this one...


----------



## amol48 (Aug 26, 2007)

^^ You guys think 10p is much !! Come here in Maharashtra.. it's the cheapest and that too only Airtel2Airtel... for other network, cheapest is 25p ... 



			
				naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> Particularly when these networks have thousands of customer base and all because of their cheaper rates ... which eventually bought them these much customers.. now they r simply using this innocent customers for thier own profit..



Actually, the rates are hiked because now, these companies need to move in Tier III and Tier  IV cities as Tier I and II city people are aleady a mobile users. This move will need money to be spent on infrastructure !!.. Also this will decrease their ARPU (Average Revenue peruser) coz people in these cities won't spend that much as compared to people of Tier I & II cities.. So to cope up with this, they increased tariffs... Dude you can't get coverage and cheap rates both.


----------



## kalpik (Aug 26, 2007)

This should be made a sticky


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 26, 2007)

^ +1


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 26, 2007)

ok when before the launch of reliance say before 4-5 years(i dont know the exact time) werent the network charging tooooooo much for incoming and outgoing???

wht made them to reduce the price after the lauch of reliance and its cheaper rates at that time ..

i also heard that airtel and hutch have formed CARTEL... if that is true ... i think we should expect more from them like further hike in other services..



> Actually, the rates are hiked because now, these companies need to move in Tier III and Tier  IV cities as Tier I and II city people are aleady a mobile users. This move will need money to be spent on infrastructure !!.. Also this will decrease their ARPU (Average Revenue peruser) coz people in these cities won't spend that much as compared to people of Tier I & II cities.. So to cope up with this, they increased tariffs... Dude you can't get coverage and cheap rates both.



do u think like this .. ok let me say .. i my place which is kinda village cum city..

still they havent brought broadband connection.. why because they cant get profit ..
when we enquired they said that atleast a minimum of 20-25 connection is needed , whihc i think is very hard to get in my place ...

if its true wht u say i think they should have laid down the optic by now .. but they havent..
i still agree airtel has loads of services than their counter part..
but still they are looking out for more profit..
ok if they are really working towards our benefit then why did they make deal(not officially) with banks , colleges , etc... to make calls , send mesage and irritate the customers...??


----------



## Drizzling Blur (Aug 26, 2007)

Very informative thread, Im sure TRAI has no clue about the random changes in the pricing of SMS's and calls, i've read the whole thread and was amazed by all the rules and regulations TRAI wants the service providers to follow, pretty neat. If only things went the way they should have.

Well, 10p a message is fine, i've moved to Bangalore and i have a student Hutch connection, since 3 months, which offers me 100 free messages everyday and writes off the remaining if i dont use them, i've still not been informed about any change like this. Also isnt is 10p for the non-student connections ???? 

My 2 cents here, Hutch is a compromise between all the service providers, Airtel knows they have the best network and coverage, Idea i dont know and dont bother, Hutch is cheap, the network mostly sucks and sometimes wont work if your standing under a flyover or in a corner room, i think firstly the service providers should improve their network and connectivity issues and then deal with the pricing policies.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 26, 2007)

do u think mtnl/bsnl will also hike thier sms/call rates???


----------



## amol48 (Aug 27, 2007)

> do u think like this .. ok let me say .. i my place which is kinda village cum city..
> 
> still they havent brought broadband connection.. why because they cant get profit ..
> when we enquired they said that atleast a minimum of 20-25 connection is needed , whihc i think is very hard to get in my place ...
> ...



Dude.. what you wanna say from this. Are you contradicting me or not ?? IF yes, I can't understand your side !! It's same as mine.. i.e. SMALLER CITIES = LESSER PROFITS = High rates !!!


----------



## almighty (Aug 27, 2007)

amol48 said:
			
		

> SMALLER CITIES = LESSER PROFITS = High rates !!!



Exact calculation ...
mate we ve to pay rs1 for local sms and rs2 for national sms ...
and u ppl are worried for 10 Paise ... am totaly agreed with amol's CALCULTION


----------



## amol48 (Aug 27, 2007)

almighty said:
			
		

> Exact calculation ...
> mate we ve to pay rs1 for local sms and rs2 for national sms ...



I would die running out of bill then.. My bill would be around Rs.2000 per month!!! 


			
				almighty said:
			
		

> and u ppl are worried for 10 Paise ... am totaly agreed with amol's CALCULTION



THX Dude...


----------



## amol48 (Aug 27, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> if u look @ major of schemes ..... many have some hidden facts .......


could you please be a bit more specific ?I am unable to understand your exact point


----------



## sabret00the (Aug 28, 2007)

@ naveen_reloaded & almighty : gr8 inputs man...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 30, 2007)

^^thanks man.
Today saw a news about trai putting some reforms to the network players.though i cant understand it..it seems network players will have to say less for buying additional spectrum..if this is so then we might ..MIGHT see reduction in price. Have anyone went through todays hindu ? At business section.


----------



## desai_amogh (Aug 31, 2007)

Drizzling Blur said:
			
		

> Hutch is cheap, the network mostly sucks and sometimes wont work if your standing under a flyover or in a corner room, i think firstly the service providers should improve their network and connectivity issues and then deal with the pricing policies.


 
i stay in goa in a village... thr is a 'sulabh shauchalay' toilet ..which 'gram panchayat' forcefully built for evry house in the village even if u have one ur own in ur house already .. 
i dont get any network around 1 kilometer of my house .. but i was amazed to see i get 2 bars of range with hutch in this 'sulabh shauchalay' .. i can receive/send sms & receive missed calls .. cant make calls withis too week signal ...
isnt tht funny .. 
now im not sure if its the hutch helping me... or the govt. with their 'mobile range fetching toilets'


----------



## sandeepk (Aug 31, 2007)

@desai_amogh 
Thats a very funny thing!!! 'Mobile ragne fetching toilets' are needed to be installed in evey village across India.


----------



## ambandla (Aug 31, 2007)

Does any of these provide EDGE internet facility?


----------



## desai_amogh (Aug 31, 2007)

most of them.. airtel & hutch,orange & bpl which i know of...reliance cant coz they r cdma service providers..


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Sep 1, 2007)

hope they are increasing the price to bring in new features like awaited 3G...

wht do u think??


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 1, 2007)

they can't bring in 3G unless they get additional spectrum from DoT


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Sep 1, 2007)

1 Sep 2007, 0158 hrs IST
FResh news
hope its new.!!!


> The telecom industry is moving from silence to shock with the impact of TRAI's recommendations on licence reforms sinking in. By throwing up new and unexpected winners and losers, the policy is expected to tear apart an already divided industry, with no two companies now able to find common ground.
> 
> Companies who believed they had a winning proposition by backing the subscriber-linked policy for spectrum allocation, while opposing auctions, are suddenly finding themselves out of the race. The new winners who are way up in the queue are those who have recently been given fresh licences or have applied for them.
> 
> ...


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 1, 2007)

desai_amogh said:
			
		

> ..reliance cant coz they r cdma service providers..



Reliance provides GSM service as well but only in 6 states of India.

The good news is that the limit on the maximun  numbers of players in a circle is going to be lifted soon and then we would be seeing some leading players of cellular networks from around the globe like Qualcomm and AT&T in Indian market


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Sep 22, 2007)

thread updated ..please have a look


----------

